# Most disturbing villains in fiction



## Professor Wesker

In all of anime, literature, movies, games, etc, which villains do you find disturbing? Here are mine:

For anime: Szaeyll Granz from Bleach: Sick dude eats his underlings to heal himself, enpregnates himself in people to heal himself, and uses voodoo dolls to destroy internal organs.
Envy from FullMetal Alchemist. I have only one name for his true form, Giygasaurus. *Shudders* the dead, suffering people crying for help, the huge grin and overall appearence of the beast, surprised he didn't taumatize me for life.

Books and movies: Pennywise from It, hard to get scarier than Tim Curry as a clown who brutally murders children by turning into their biggest fears.
Judge Doom from Who Framed Roger Rabbit: His attitude, his appearence as a Toon, his insane behavior as a Toon, and the fact that he nearly commited a huge genocide on his race for no apparent reason at all.

Video Games: Majora, the evil psychotic mask demon's idea of fun is dropping the moon on the land of Termina, killing thousands of people, and has creepy themes and forms (Except Majora's Incarnation, that was just plain hilarious), and it's final form, Majora's Wrath, is pretty damn scary on it's own. Creepy appearence, rape victim-esque screams, and that theme... I.m GLAD I killed that thing.
And of course, Giygas. Screaming, tortured looking skull-fetus thing with THE most terrifying music in a video game. 'Nuff said. Scary thing is, he and Majora are NINTENDO villains.

Can't wait to see your posts!


----------



## IcySapphire

I'll see your Majora and raise you Kefka and Dhoulmagus.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Zero Two cries blood and tries to throw his organs at you, and he looks like a creepy angel cyclops thing.

The really disturbing thing?

This is a boss from a _Kirby game_.


----------



## Thorne

To be fair, Szayel wasn't half as bad as the person who killed him, Mayuri. Mayuri is for the record a complete monster on a grand scale, and he is a good guy.

In all seriousness, one of the creepiest examples I can think of is Road Camelot from D. Gray Man. Her affection for Allen is seriously creepy and she looks younger than 13 but she's really over 40. Doesn't help that she loves to torture people and at one point _stabs Allen in the eye._


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I would have to say Volde*shot*

He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named.

Voldemort looks creepy. and 



Spoiler



he died seven times, split his soul into seven parts, lived in the back of someone else's head, and has an army of masked people to do whatever he wishes. he's killed thousands and has an army of Inferi. Don't get me started on Inferi (they're corpses that have been re-animated magically, they are impossible to kill, and nothing can stop them. Think of it like an amped-up zombie an _army_ of them.). his face disturbs me the most though. (especially what I saw in the movies.)



well, if you've read books 1-7, you can look at the spoiler. Be warned, it may ruin a few plotlines if you haven't read them.

And Beast Ganondorf from _Twilight Princess_ creeps me out. Him and Zelda, when she's possesed by Ganon and floating around and shooting energy balls at you. She looks like she's dead.


----------



## Zeph

RespectTheBlade said:


> Voldemort looks creepy. and  he died seven times


I'm going to have to be nitpicky, but that didn't happen. He never died (Until the end, of course); he killed seven people (and, of course, many more) to split his soul.

I'm agreeing with Giygas; even though I've never played any of the Mother games I once watched a video of that fight and it was truly freaky.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

slenderman_slenderman*slendermanSLENDERMANGRGHHAGH

*_That is all.


----------



## Zeph

...Oh yeah, and Slenderman, but that hardly counts.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Here's a disturbing villain: Judge Frollo from The Hunchback of Notre Dame.

Why is he a disturbing villain? Let's list off his atrocities: He kills a woman in the opening number, tries to drown her baby, when stopped by the Archdeacon he convinces the Archdeacon that if the baby is to be raised, it has to be in the latter's church, torments that hideous baby as he grows up to be a hideous man, tries to burn innocent people's homes, likely _succeeds_ in burning down innocent people's homes, and lusts after a gypsy and tries to kill her when she doesn't reciprocate his feelings.

Did I mention that was all in a Disney movie?

But what makes Frollo really chilling is how three-dimensional he is. Of all the villains I've seen, Frollo ranks as one of the most chillingly realistic villains out there. Certainly to the point where I've ranked him as the greatest Disney villain, and one of the all-around best villains I've seen.


----------



## Michi

Pennywise is truly the creepiest villain ever in my opinion.

I had 6 years of nightmares thanks to the movie IT.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Dr. Weil, man. Just... Dr. Weil.

Here, have some TV Tropes for examples: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Monster/VideoGames


----------



## nastypass

Blastoise said:


> slenderman_slenderman*slendermanSLENDERMANGRGHHAGH
> 
> *_That is all.


fuckyoufuckyoufuckyoufuckyoufuckyoufuckyou

entry 23 _freaked me the fuck out_ i still get the creeps when going upstairs in my house


----------



## Green

grah slenderman

i read one fucking story about him and then suddenly he's _everywhere_


----------



## Michi

FUCK I just looked up Slender Man.
Big mistake.


----------



## Butterfree

@_@ What IS supposed to be so scary about the Slender Man, damn it? It's just an average routine monster that kills children or something, as far as I can gather!

Meanwhile, for instance, just reading the TV Tropes page about The Human Centipede (honestly, don't) eventually resulted in forcing me to lie down and sleep out my slowly building desire to never eat anything again, so I guess that has to count even though I've never actually seen the movie. Though I guess it's not the villain himself who is disturbing so much as what he does and wants and ugggh what the holy fuck why.


----------



## octobr

obv answer -> matt engarde and dahlia hawthorne etc etc

Now that that's outta the way.
Bioshock villain.
The Tall Man from the chzo mythos.
Scarecrow and Riddler, from Batman. 

AM from I Have No Mouth <3
The Director from this game Mondo Medicals. Obligatory tvtropes link. http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/MondoMedicals

Uh, Pyramid Head and Walter Sullivan ... among others, even though they're more amazing than they are disturbing. Yeah silent hill go team. 

Everyone present in Rule of Rose, pretty much. Everyone.

Claymore... everyones. Claymore everyones.

The Captain from Pan's Labyrinth.

Kenneth Branagh's Reinhard Heydrich. 

the list goes on


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Blastoise said:


> slenderman_slenderman*slendermanSLENDERMANGRGHHAGH
> 
> *_That is all.


Are you so sure that he's fictional?



Butterfree said:


> @_@ What IS supposed to be so scary about the Slender Man, damn it? It's just an average routine monster that kills children or something, as far as I can gather!
> 
> Meanwhile, for instance, just reading the TV Tropes page about The Human Centipede (honestly, don't) eventually resulted in forcing me to lie down and sleep out my slowly building desire to never eat anything again, so I guess that has to count even though I've never actually seen the movie. Though I guess it's not the villain himself who is disturbing so much as what he does and wants and ugggh what the holy fuck why.


If that's what you think Slender Man is, you've been sorely misinformed. Recently, I was reading creepypasta and stuff while talking to my girlfriend on the phone, and she mentioned Slender Man. Instantly, my paranoia went crazy and I became totally convinced there was someone in the house with me. Then the phone rang and my girlfriend had to actually encourage me to get out of my computer chair to go answer it. Slender Man is my paranoia's berserk button.

He winters in the Uncanny Valley ffs.


----------



## shy ♡

The only 'villain' that actually creeped me out was actually a protagonist. T'was from Perfume: portrait of a murderer. Serious creeper there. Jean-Baptiste Grenouille. I usually become attached, in some way, to a protagonist, but Jean-Baptise was just, er, well he was a sociopath with no redeeming qualities, such as manipulative bastard or rule of cool. He was just a creep. :v


----------



## Murkrow

Slenderman isn't a villain he's just um... I dunno


----------



## Butterfree

> If that's what you think Slender Man is, you've been sorely misinformed. Recently, I was reading creepypasta and stuff while talking to my girlfriend on the phone, and she mentioned Slender Man. Instantly, my paranoia went crazy and I became totally convinced there was someone in the house with me. Then the phone rang and my girlfriend had to actually encourage me to get out of my computer chair to go answer it. Slender Man is my paranoia's berserk button.
> 
> He winters in the Uncanny Valley ffs.


Um, that's nice, but very far from being a counterpoint to my impression of what the Slender Man is. I read the entire original SA thread and the thread on here where people were going on about how they saw him everywhere, and I still don't see what's so scary (specifically, I don't see what makes him scarier than any other generic monster that targets children). I admit I haven't watched the Marble Hornets thing, but is there some vitally important new information that comes up in there that makes the Slender Man scarier in himself, or is it just a matter of the difference between reading about horror movies and actually seeing them?


----------



## Yarnchu

Kammington said:


> Zero Two cries blood and tries to throw his organs at you, and he looks like a creepy angel cyclops thing.
> 
> The really disturbing thing?
> 
> This is a boss from a _Kirby game_.


Zero Two never threw his organs at you and only ever cries blood in artwork not during the actual battle. Still, if you search for the art it is rather creepy that it came from a Kirby game. However, I find Zero to be more disturbing than his second form.

Kirby's Dreamland 3 is an insanely adorable game, with the soft, scribbly sprites looking like a child's drawing. Then we see Zero, who doesn't really match Zero 2's creepiness in the looks department, but does things such as shoot blood from his eye at you as an attack, and even TEARS HIS FREAKING EYEBALL OUT OF HIS BODY IN A LAST DITCH EFFORT TO KILL YOU. And yes, this is a Kirby game.

Although I only find them really disturbing because of the Kirby game fact.

And Butterfree, Slenderman is like, I dunno. It's hard to explain. He SHOULDN'T be scary, but he seems to be scary anyways. *shrugs*


----------



## Green

Slenderman's more like... the power of a mass. One person comes up with it, someone with a very large imagination reads it late at night, everyone does the same, some more crap leaks out, everyone shits themselves, some people just can't get it off their mind.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

RespectTheBlade said:


> Voldemort looks creepy.


I don't find Voldemort very scary... oh wait, that's because I watch Smashing Pumpkins videos for fun.

Prepare yourself to never take Voldemort seriously ever again.


----------



## Thorne

Oh god I wish I hadn't, but I just remembered Tommyrot from Toriko.

Goddamn Tommyrot, Not only does he look seriously creepy, but in addition, his main form of attacking is _spitting insects he stores inside his body_ at people. Also, we often see him suddenly show a small, sad face that he has in his mouth, and just by showing that face he tends to scare people off, even his co-workers. And before he dies, he sends out the creature which that face belong to, and it turns out to be nothing else than this beauty.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Butterfree said:


> Um, that's nice, but very far from being a counterpoint to my impression of what the Slender Man is. I read the entire original SA thread and the thread on here where people were going on about how they saw him everywhere, and I still don't see what's so scary (specifically, I don't see what makes him scarier than any other generic monster that targets children). I admit I haven't watched the Marble Hornets thing, but is there some vitally important new information that comes up in there that makes the Slender Man scarier in himself, or is it just a matter of the difference between reading about horror movies and actually seeing them?


The Slender Man from MH is quite different from the one in the SA thread. I wasn't afraid of Slender Man until I watched MH.


----------



## spaekle

I didn't find Slenderman scary until I watched Marble Hornets. Even then I thought Masky was a lot scarier, until the fanbase decided he was some kind of cute mascot or something. 



Butterfree said:


> Meanwhile, for instance, just reading the TV Tropes page about The Human Centipede (honestly, don't) eventually resulted in forcing me to lie down and sleep out my slowly building desire to never eat anything again, so I guess that has to count even though I've never actually seen the movie. Though I guess it's not the villain himself who is disturbing so much as what he does and wants and ugggh what the holy fuck why.


lol, I've actually seen  it. I went in fully expecting to want to puke by the end but just ended up laughing through it. Seriously, 



Spoiler:  possibly disturbing



it really didn't play up the "ololololo they're eating POOP isn't that gross!!!!111 thing as much as I was expecting it to, and the one scene that does is without a doubt the narmiest in the entire movie (and that's saying *a lot*. FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED HERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!).



The movie did give me nightmares, I'll admit, but none of them had anything to do with the "human centipede" part of it. I had a few dreams where I'd been caught by the doctor dude and kept trying and trying to get away but just kept ending back at the same spot, with nothing ever really happening to me. (D:) I thought the first  part of the movie was a lot more frightening than the latter part; after the surgery is completed the movie just becomes more about "lol let's see how controversial/disgusting we can get" and it's really hard to take seriously. 

Incidentally, I _was_ going to nominate Dr. Heiter as most disturbing villain because goddamn _what the fuck dude_?


----------



## Green

After looking up the Human Centipede, I actually really want to watch it. Also lol eating poop.


----------



## Michi

The problems with the Slender Man are that he is anywhere, anytime. He's also a symbol of our fear of the unknown. At first I was like "lol this guy's retarded" but now I won't look out my window.

I won't sleep for weeks.


----------



## Firelord Alex

Slender Man, Ozai, Azula, and the Joker.  'Nuff said.


----------



## Dannichu

Azula was too fantastic to be disturbing!

The frigging _monkey_ from Toy Story 3 ARGH.


----------



## Firelord Alex

Yes, she was awesome, but she gave the idea of burning the Earth Nation to the ground and she wanted to kill her family.  She went mentally insane and was just a very disturbing person.


----------



## Phantom

Anton Chigurh, from No Country for Old Men... that guy scares the living shit out of me!

Anton Chigurh: What's the most you ever lost on a coin toss. 
Gas Station Proprietor: Sir? 
Anton Chigurh: The most. You ever lost. On a coin toss. 
Gas Station Proprietor: I don't know. I couldn't say. 
[Chigurh flips a quarter from the change on the counter and covers it with his hand] 
Anton Chigurh: Call it. 
Gas Station Proprietor: Call it? 
Anton Chigurh: Yes. 
Gas Station Proprietor: For what? 
Anton Chigurh: Just call it. 
Gas Station Proprietor: Well, we need to know what we're calling it for here. 
Anton Chigurh: You need to call it. I can't call it for you. It wouldn't be fair. 
Gas Station Proprietor: I didn't put nothin' up. 
Anton Chigurh: Yes, you did. You've been putting it up your whole life you just didn't know it. You know what date is on this coin? 
Gas Station Proprietor: No. 
Anton Chigurh: 1958. It's been traveling twenty-two years to get here. And now it's here. And it's either heads or tails. And you have to say. Call it. 
Gas Station Proprietor: Look, I need to know what I stand to win. 
Anton Chigurh: Everything. 
Gas Station Proprietor: How's that? 
Anton Chigurh: You stand to win everything. Call it. 
Gas Station Proprietor: Alright. Heads then. 
[Chigurh removes his hand, revealing the coin is indeed heads] 
Anton Chigurh: Well done. 
[the gas station proprietor nervously takes the quarter with the small pile of change he's apparently won while Chigurh starts out] 
Anton Chigurh: Don't put it in your pocket, sir. Don't put it in your pocket. It's your lucky quarter. 
Gas Station Proprietor: Where do you want me to put it? 
Anton Chigurh: Anywhere not in your pocket. Where it'll get mixed in with the others and become just a coin. Which it is. 
[Chigurh leaves and the gas station proprietor stares at him as he walks out]


----------



## Dannichu

Also! Not a villian as such, but the creepy Test Card Girl from Life on Mars. I've actually had nightmares about her o.O


----------



## Nemec

Fuck you all with your fucking slender man FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Godzilla

<.< >.> _Evil Clowns!_ From what? ANYTHING WITH _EVIL CLOWNS!_


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues

The Reapers, from Mass Effect. Even worse, if they're machines... _who built them?_


----------



## Professor Wesker

No clue why I didn't mention him before, but Kefka. He was a messed up clown mage who massacred villages, brutally killed General Leo, actually destroyed the world, and became a god. Easily one of my favorite villains of all time, sorry Sephiroth fans, but that pretty boy has NOTHING on Kefka.

And for the lolz, Super Macho Man in the Punch-Out games. Overlly buff guys always gross me out, and the way he flexes his pecs (and butt in the Wii one) is just... ew...


----------



## Not Meowth

Dannichu said:


> The frigging _monkey_ from Toy Story 3 ARGH.


Oh god this D:



SneaselLover said:


> And for the lolz, Super Macho Man in the Punch-Out games. Overlly buff guys always gross me out, and the way he flexes his pecs (and butt in the Wii one) is just... ew...








"WHY DON'T YOU LOVE ME D:<"


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I've got a couple here:

Zant from _The Legend of Zelda- Twilight Princess._ He just sort of... freaks me out for some reason. His head looks like he's demented, his mask is kind of like a fish head, and this strange screaming sound always plays when he appears. It's downright creepy.

Also, Inferi from the Harry Potter series, which are basically  dead bodies that have been enchanted to life. They're unstoppable, and they tend to attack in droves. Think of a zombie, but you can't kill it.   Also, Death Eaters in general tend to creep me out.


----------



## Not Meowth

FallOut Blade said:


> I've got a couple here:
> 
> Zant from _The Legend of Zelda- Twilight Princess._ He just sort of... freaks me out for some reason. His head looks like he's demented, his mask is kind of like a fish head, and this strange screaming sound always plays when he appears. It's downright creepy.


Then the mask comes off at the end of the Twilight Temple, and he becomes high-octane Nightmare Retardant.


----------



## Automata heart

i dont know if this counts, but some of the ghosts in ghost whisperer are pretty scary. cause when you see them, you see them how they died.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Then the mask comes off at the end of the Twilight Temple, and he becomes high-octane Nightmare Retardant.


True that; he's number sixty-eight in my top seventy villains list just because of that scene.

I have another one: Darkrai from the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon series. I direct you to here for justification.

Also, Judge Doom from Who Framed Roger Rabbit. He was probably mentioned earlier, but if not, I'm mentioning him now.


----------



## Professor Wesker

Another lovely addition: Yin and Yang from Psych, they are serial killers who are downright creepy; they kidnap victims close to someone (usually a high-ranking cop or detective) and threaten to kill them unless the detective they challenge plays several "games" in a time limit. Yang herself is downright creepy, seeming to always know where Shawn (the Main character) is without him knowing, but her partner Yin is way worse (she even says so herself), his "rules" constantly change with deadlier results, and the scene where Shawn, Gus, Henry, & the police tried to arrest him in an abandoned building HE ends up mindfucking them, causing mass panic and kidnapping and nearly murdering two women in brutal ways (One takes a HUGE fall of a clock tower, the other is tied up under a pier & left to drown. And so far Yin was never caught (Yang was though), so I really want Psych to air new episodes already, I can't wait to see Yin raise some more hell!


----------



## Automata heart

oh, hanstle and greatle (i'm so sorry! i cant spell it!!) from black lagoon.


----------



## Risingbadge

D.Gray-man. Just... D.Gray-man. Even the cute little protagonist has managed to be _horrifying._

Also, pretty much anything from the SCP series, but especially the Possessive Mask. It's a classic comedy/tragedy mask (It switches between them) with an encyclopedic knowledge of history, other SCPs, and psychology. It's charismatic, flattering, sadistic and manipulative. Its hobbies include possessing people who wear it so it can talk for a while before it degrades the host body to mush, and breaking the minds of its interviewers, occasionally turning them into brainless servants. When it doesn't get a host in a while, it gets pissed and becomes a veritable Chernobyl of bleeding walls, cryptic and suicide-inducing writings, fevered whispers and giddy, high-pitched laughing. Oh, also, it's implied that it can't be contained forever. Here's a picture. Sleep tight.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Risingbadge said:


> D.Gray-man. Just... D.Gray-man.


The Gray Man?


----------



## Saith

I'd say in Persona 4, (seriously, if you're ever gonna play it, don't read it) 



Spoiler



Adachi. Seriously, what the fuck, dude? He's creepy, because he's just a completely normal, yet sociopathic and narcisistic, guy who finds out he can kill people by throwing them into the TV. And proceeds to do so _for fun_.



Also, while Cabadath in the Chzo Mythos is pretty creepy, he balances out by being totally badass and Welsh. I think the creepiest one there is Chzo. 



Spoiler



The elemental of pain that managed to devour all the other elementals of pain, that acts on animalistic urges, practically just instinct, and tortured Cabadath enough to _get bored_ of it.



Also, Dong Zhuo. Because he was real.


----------



## TANMAC43

I'll have to go with Voldemort, the dementors, and Giygas for obvious reasons.


----------

